# linux shared libraries (libusb)



## dza (Jun 11, 2013)

```
[dza@bsdedge ~]$ heimdall 
heimdall: error while loading shared libraries: libusb-1.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
[dza@bsdedge ~]$
```

I've read the chapter about "Additional Linux Shared Libraries": http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/linuxemu-lbc-install.html#idp82825392. But this seems it only applies to libraries already in the Linux compat base? What is the forward approach to this?

Copy the .so from a Linux box?
Make a port to get the .so from a libusb Linux package?
Or give up, cuz' because it's unlikely to work in any way?


----------

